# How long between babies?



## Tenacross

As some of you may know, I've been having an alarming number of does
that kid one viable live kid and the twin doesn't make it. 
What I'd like to know is, what is your experience of how long a doe takes to have the second one after having the first one.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

It usually takes our does about 20 minutes in between kids. It can varry greatly though.


----------



## nancy d

Normally about 20 minutes for trips. I had one go a 2 full hrs from a single to the other two. :hair: They were all fine.
It _seems_like if you're going to have trouble it's _usually_ with the first kid but not always.

edited for clarification


----------



## goatgirlzCA

Mine were less than 10 minutes apart. We were still trying to figure out what to do with the unbroken cord (mama didn't want to get up) and she starts pushing out #2. Grabbed some scissors and dental floss and cut it ourselves. As soon as #2 slid out, she got up and broke his!


----------



## keren

Some come immediately, some 5 minutes, up to twenty minutes or so. General rule of thumb is dont leave them more than thirty minutes in between if there are multiples and no progress


----------



## HoosierShadow

We had one doe who seemed to go a LONG time between kids, like 40 minutes. Everyone else was 5 minutes up to 20. Usually the ones who 'delay' the twin are just so wrapped up in their first baby, it's as if they are trying to put off having the second one until the first kid is cleaned up a bit.


----------



## ksalvagno

What sex are the ones that don't make it?

I had a year that I lost almost all female kids. Born dead but full term. Someone had mentioned an Iodine deficiency in my females and that female kids need more iodine. I don't know if that is true or not but I did add kelp and had all live healthy births this year (and mostly female kids).


----------



## comingsummers

It definitely varies, but I think what you've already been told is about right. The only thing I would add I'd that one of my does had one baby quickly and easily, then seemed to be done. No contractions, eating, etcetera. Then three hours later she was back in active labor with a badly positioned kid that had to be pushed back in. Everybody made it and all is well now, but I think she delayed that long trying to get that kid to get correctly into position. When she couldn't stop of anymore that was what happened. Just a story that might help you. I hope you don't lose any more kids!


----------



## toth boer goats

> Some come immediately, some 5 minutes, up to twenty minutes or so. General rule of thumb is dont leave them more than thirty minutes in between if there are multiples and no progress


 I agree... :thumb:


----------



## Tenacross

ksalvagno said:


> What sex are the ones that don't make it?
> 
> I had a year that I lost almost all female kids. Born dead but full term. Someone had mentioned an Iodine deficiency in my females and that female kids need more iodine. I don't know if that is true or not but I did add kelp and had all live healthy births this year (and mostly female kids).


Sex of the baby seems to have no bearing on whether they make it or not.
I've got three live doe kids and two live buck kids. Lost two does and a buck.

Thank you everyone for your experiences.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

keren said:


> Some come immediately, some 5 minutes, up to twenty minutes or so. General rule of thumb is dont leave them more than thirty minutes in between if there are multiples and no progress


That is my experience here also. Some come right after the other some a little bit and the longest I had a doe go in between was just under 20 min.


----------

